# Pictures from cities: Quetta



## U-571

beautiful Quetta, the capital city of beautiful province of Pakistan, Balochistan(largest province of Pakistan), the land of Balochs.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Omar1984

Quetta Serena Hotel








Quetta International Airport













Sandeman Memorial Hall in Quetta, destroyed in 1935 Earthquake.








Tameer-i-Nau College Quetta







Club Road Mosque, Quetta








Governor's House, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

"THE QUETTA SPHINX" LOCALLY MORE WELL KNOWN AS THE "MUM" (QUETTA BALOCHISTAN).















Zarghoon Road, Quetta




























Not exactly Quetta, but this was the Quaid's residence in Ziarat, Balochistan. Its one of the famous landmarks of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriot

Pakistan Saber which took part in 1965 and 1971 war.





---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriot

F7PG of Pakistan Air Force over Quetta!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hunter911

I would like to share these beautiful&#65292;natural and honest photos with my friends. Wish Pakistan have a better tomorrow! Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

So beautyful so lovely Suban Allah , Mashallah we love you Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## salman nedian

yo beauty Balochistan!

i m planning a visit next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Beautiful Quetta


----------



## ILoveIndia

Nice..Thanks for sharing


----------



## Captain03

quetta is indeed very beautiful
ive seen pics of it before but these are also incredible


----------



## Blowdata4u

Quetta is the capital of the Balochistan Province, the largest province of Pakistan and is 1692 metres above sea level. Most of it is a desert. It is located to the North-West of Karachi, the largest city of Pakistan and to the South-West of Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan at the mouth of the Bolan Pass. It is situated in a river valley and is very close to the border of Afghanistan, with a road leading from Quetta to Kandahar in Afghanistan in the North-West.

Quetta is the wrong pronunciation of Kwatta, which, in Pushtu means a fort. It is so called as it is surrounded on all three sides by imposing mountains like the Chiltan, Takatoo, Mordar and Zarghun.

The first recorded mention of Quetta was in the 11th century, when Mahmood of Ghazni, was on a spree of invasions in the subcontinent. The Mughals were in control of Quetta after this till 1556. In 1543, mention of Quetta is found in the chronicles of the Moghul emperor, Humayun, who rested here while returning from Persia. The Persians took control of Quetta after 1556 and the Moghul Emperor Akbar, son of Humayun, reoccupied it in 1595.

The British occupied Quetta, for a short length of time in 1839, after the first Afghan War. However, after 1876, the British took full control over it. On the 31st of May, 1935, Quetta witnessed a massive and devastating earthquake, in which the city was almost totally demolished and about 40, 000 people died.

Quetta is an important trading centre in Pakistan, and because of its strategic position, an important military base.

Quetta is renowned for its fruit orchards. It is called the 'fruit garden' of Pakistan. Fruits are grown on a commercial basis. Fruits like plums, apricots, apples, guavas, which are locally known as zaitoon, pomegranates, melons, cherries, pistachios, almonds and peaches are some of the fruits which are grown in abundance here. Saffron and Tulip are also grown on a commercial basis. It has a blooming business of exporting the fruits to various parts of the world.

The majority of the population in Balochistan are the Pashtun, the Baloch and the Hazara make up the minority. The weather in Quetta is quite harsh. In winter, the temperature touches approximately 8 degrees Fahrenheit.

There are many places worth visiting, in and around Quetta. The highest railway station in Asia, Kan Mehtarzai which is situated 2240 metres, above sea level is a very close by. Another place worth visiting is Loralai. It can be termed as the almond bowl of Pakistan, and is 265 kms away. Besides, other places of interest are the Pishin Valley, about 50 kms from Quetta and the Hanna Lake about 10 kms east of Quetta.

Quetta is connected with Lahore, Peshawar, Islamabad and Karachi by air. One of the most prominent hotels of Quetta, is the Quetta Serena Hotel, the other two star hotels are the Fibs Hotel, Bloom Star Hotel, PTDC Taftan and the PTDC Ziarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

View attachment 13cf3392be33bba425809ebb5dc73b4f.jpg


hannah lake!

View attachment 6ecee4a8cf047be67f5491e23207784c.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

quetta city airport


----------



## sonicboom

Wonderful pictures. Thank you very much. 

It reminded me many years of my life in Quetta. I can see Hannah lake but how about few pictures from Urrak area with apple loaded trees.

If you live in Quetta or posted there, then I would request that you please post pictures of Govt High Technical School, Govt Degree College, Baluchistan University on Siryab road, and round about called Paani Taqseem in cantonment area.


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 161608bcfd4f7d8673614652c112220d.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Our country is so beautyful mashallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Jinnah Road, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

St Francis Grammar School




Bolan Pass which connects Quetta with Chaman 




Express train joining Karachi and Quetta







Quetta-Ziarat Road

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Absolutely gorgeous!

I have never seen this side of Quetta.

Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## TOPGUN

Omar1984 brother you really bring wonders to my eyes with these great pic's thx bro keep it up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Omar1984 said:


>



this is Quetta ?????


----------



## Moin91

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> *I have never seen this side of Quetta.*
> 
> Thanks for posting.



me too......

Great Work Omar bhai...... Thanks alot for sharing this pics......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Moin91 said:


> me too......
> 
> Great Work Omar bhai...... Thanks alot for sharing this pics......



Your welcome brother. I dont know why some of the pictures are not showing up, they were showing up a few hours ago


----------



## mjnaushad

*Awesome pictures. No wonder why Quaid-e-Azam Choose Ziyarat to spend there last days. Not only Quetta the whole Baluchistan is so Beautiful.*


----------



## Blue Curacao

Very nice pics...Quetta seems like a very well planned and maintained city, full of natural beauty. Especially loved the snow pics


----------



## U-571

good pics bro omer!! KIU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

View attachment 8dad133583d116d6e7225aebe2b70b27.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

View attachment cca9b1e00b86e84790cf3dbcd9bc3bfd.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

View attachment b5df9e91622a980db6873fa1f5383240.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

View attachment e2a308290c7466c0149bb1d4984cc951.jpg


hannah lake






View attachment 22b7eb6446cd4cc6bf1fc605b00bbede.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mshoaib61

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mshoaib61

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mshoaib61

Hazarganji Chiltan National Park
In the Hazarganji Chiltan National Park, 20 km south-west of Quetta, Markhors have been given protection. The park is spread over 32500 acres, altitude ranging from 2021 to 3264 meters. Hazarganji literally means Of a thousand treasures. In the folds of these mountains, legend has it, there are over a thousand treasures buried, reminders of the passage of great armies down the corridors of history. The Bactrains, Scythians, Muslims, Mongols passed this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

A railway bridge in bolan pass (Year 1889)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comet

Omar1984 said:


> *Bolan Pass which connects Quetta with Chaman*



Correction: Bolan Pass doesn't connect Quetta with Chamman. It connect Quetta with Sibi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## stax

Thanks for the beautiful pictures and city introduction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammy007

A view from Spinny Road in Quetta City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

hannah lake quetta






















quetta merchant






This building is the Balochistan,s provincial assembally hall,in the background the mountain called in local language "Char shakh "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

ziarat







mariabad






Quetta is surrounded by beautiful mountains, but there is something special about Chiltan mountain







This is place name is Dairy it's an Army Area in Quetta city.






A panoramic view of mariabad quetta


----------



## Spring Onion

Its an old pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Ahhh it looks beautiful at night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

*Pathans in Quetta, early 20th century*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

*A war memorial for the fallen british soldiers of the Angloafghan wars of late 19th century *
"THE quetta sphinx" locally more well known as the "mum" (quetta balochistan).

it was in reality a war memorial for the fallen british soldiers of the Angloafghan wars of late 19th century and was located 

in a Christain cemetry,still exciting, in front of the quetta fort on zarghoon road.

it was much feard locally as a sort of a demon who devoured any1 passing there alone at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammy007

jana ji great work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A Masjid in Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment dff2b4d2c1cbc1f78ae8c9b2e7d2838e.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 0ab8756bb2d8f6745851ea56c062a707.jpg



















Hazarganji Chiltan National Park , Balochistan, Pakistan. 20km southwest of Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

View attachment ae7f9c0cdcbc681f7e34314ee1e8aa51.jpg

The Urak Valley, 21 kms away from Quetta City.








Spin Karez, Almost an hour drive from Quetta City, is famous for its coal mines and a lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 86d432983ec74b2b89922f459b86064f.jpg


















View attachment 7effef6143af1ced36330e823d4c8bbc.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

look at the view, a mighty mountain just infront of a major road. nice city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

shot them personally 



quetta club







add few more later ..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Outskirts of Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Road from Quetta to Zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## gangwarss

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


>



nice pic..which SUV is this


----------



## Lion Of Pakistan

I love Quetta! 
anybody got pictures of Quetta Grammar School?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gangwarss thts Prado...
Omar im from quetta and my father is posted in Zhob as Commandant Zhob Militia.F.C Balouchistan..

When did u come here???


----------



## Comet

I love Quetta I love Quetta 
I love Quetta I love Quetta 
I love Quetta I love Quetta 
I love Quetta I love Quetta 
I love Quetta I love Quetta 
I love Quetta I love Quetta 
I love Quetta I love Quetta


----------



## mehru

Amazing pics! I never knew that Quetta is so beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saimasiddiqui7

i want to know wat is so special about Chiltan Moauntain, secondly, i saw a description regarding Markhor that markhors are no more in hazarganji chiltan national park...............i can proof that this is a wrong statement..........i m doing research on hazarganji chiltan national park, althought the specie is endemic as well as needs more research for their population and status but as far as my findings are concern they are present within 680 - 700 limit.... so plz make it confirm before giving any statement regarding this national animal.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

University of Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< misses quetta.


----------



## silent hill

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< misses quetta.



where r u dwelling now then??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

silent hill said:


> where r u dwelling now then??



In multan(father got posted ).........here since a month and im already missin quetta... been there twice since i came here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

Lion Of Pakistan said:


> I love Quetta!
> anybody got pictures of Quetta Grammar School?


*Dedicated to 'Lion Of Pakistan'*

*Quetta: Grammar School*
*The Famous St Francis Grammar School attracted the best from all over Pakistan
Quetta - the Capital of Baluchistan,Pakistan is a fabulous city. Destroyed by a massive earthquake in 1935, the city was re-constructed / re-designed by the British into a fine well planned city. With the advent of refugees from neighboring Afghanistan, the city has deteriorated. It is however still a magnificent city*





YouTube - grammar school quetta

YouTube - Grammar school quetta


YouTube - boy dead (dies in class) must watch!!! RARE FOOTAGE!!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jayron

Wow.. Quetta looks so exotic! Thanks for the pics ..


----------



## American Pakistani

Very Beutiful city.


----------



## faisaljaffery

Quetta is beautiful but Provincial Government need to focus on its development for betterment of the masses


----------



## W.11

quetta is a very beautiful city , very beautiful mountains and very peaceful and vibrant the same time, it has so much natural beauty, so much attractions like the lake and the sorrounding mountains, one can also climb these mountains, the abshars or water fall, and the fruit gardens which offer fresh juicy apricots, a big market where you can so many shopping,i also saw hail storm i went to quetta and the journey from khi to quetta is also very lovely, high rise mountains in the way, this city really needs some good investment and it will be the best city..

going to ziarat from quetta is also fun... its one hour journey and v near to quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

In my opinion, Quetta has an interesting mixture of appearance, it looks like a Pakistani, Afghani, and Central Asian city.


----------



## @nline

Hunter911 said:


> I would like to share these beautiful&#65292;natural and honest photos with my friends. Wish Pakistan have a better tomorrow! Thank you!


 
Inshallah, & thanks for your comments.


----------



## Omar1984

QUETTA Serena Hotel


----------



## red_baron

A1Kaid said:


> In my opinion, Quetta has an interesting mixture of appearance, it looks like a Pakistani, Afghani, and Central Asian city.


 
ofcourse it the best of central asia


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## Leader

every time I see this picture, Quetta pulls me towards herself... I wonder when will I be sitting on the very hill at full moon looking at her...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

nice pics!


----------



## Omar1984

Yaadgar-e-Shuhada Monument, Quetta Cantt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

You Balochis need to improve your city, it is not internationally respectable neither is KHI not LH.


----------



## Zibago

quetta is pashtun city and we dont have money to make quetta look like nyc

stupid a1kaid


----------



## debashish_j20

quetta is very beautiful with mountains surrounding it......^^^^^^ its not necessary for a city to look beautiful if and only if ,its nyc!!!


----------



## brainlara73

very nice pictures 

very nice pictures of quetta city
Quetta has very beautiful weather


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

thanx for sharing the beautiful pics of my city


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

it has been long time to go to queeta ...........


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

a lot of quetta was destroyed in 1935 quetta earth quake











Sandeman Memorial Hall in Quetta City





















203 Earthquake Memorial in Quetta,,

Quetta:one of the finest hill stations in British colonial India;known by the epithet "LITTLE LONDON" was utterly destroyed by a devastating earthquake in the early hours of 31st May 1935.Around






quetta before earth quake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Lytton Road ( Zarghoon road) QUETTA (Winter) 1900's


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laiqs@mi

played lot of cricket here(Chaman housing). (tapeball) very fast bowling pitch(road) i enjoyed bowling here. and few of my memorable wickets as well. 
thnx for uploading these pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

balochistan university


























zargun road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

bolan medical college QUETTA











university of balochistan
















UoB road






faculty of arts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

laiqs@mi said:


> played lot of cricket here(Chaman housing). (tapeball) very fast bowling pitch(road) i enjoyed bowling here. and few of my memorable wickets as well.
> thnx for uploading these pics.



are you from quetta?


----------



## laiqs@mi

yes i am but now shifted to peshawar...


----------



## W.11

quetta looks so amazing in snow fall, didnt had opportunity to experience snow fall in quetta just had experienced some hail in quetta



laiqs@mi said:


> yes i am but now shifted to peshawar...



you can also contribute in this thread, its very hard to fine good pictures of quetta city, because i hardly know the place you know

--------------------

i dont know why our rulers dont develop quetta on the likes of murree, seems to be such a nice tourist city, esp during snow fall..

some more greenery and trees and quetta will be a tourist resort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Imran Khan

drugs being burnt in Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

I don't know if there is a development thread here..... but here are some pics:

Balochistan University of Information Technology Engineering and Science, Quetta


















BUTIMS Cricket Ground:





Expo Centre:









Education department of Quetta:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pk_baloch

[:::~Spartacus~:::] q banned ho gaya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

This city is gorgeous


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

quetta


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

how about this? Hanna Urak, balochistan































snow in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

I want to go this place.



darkinsky said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

hanna lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

breath taking beauty of quetta unexplored

Natural beauty at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153658518225551

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Bolan med coll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Pakistanisage

mjnaushad said:


> *Awesome pictures. No wonder why Quaid-e-Azam Choose Ziyarat to spend there last days. Not only Quetta the whole Baluchistan is so Beautiful.*






Back in those days the Doctors use to recommend that TB Patients should live in mountainous areas. In fact they use to build TB Sanatoriums in such places. Qaid was suffering TB and that is why he was moved to Ziarat.


----------



## darkinsky

Serena Chawk, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Guess the place?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

^Sleeping mountain,a female to be more precise.


----------



## DARIUS

It seems that it gets pretty cold in Quetta during the winters.Does this apply to the rest of Balochistan?


----------



## Donatello

DARIUS said:


> It seems that it gets pretty cold in Quetta during the winters.Does this apply to the rest of Balochistan?


 Most cities/towns in North West Balochistan face severe winters. Water pipelines bursting is a common problem. Large parts of Balochistan are uninhabited due to harsh arid conditions like deserts/mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Xeric said:


> Guess the place?


Oh my God that's a women shaped mountain


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

W.11 said:


>


Masha Allah...Pakistan is most beautiful country on planet.



A1Kaid said:


> You Balochis need to improve your city, it is not internationally respectable neither is KHI not LH.


Pakistan is one of the beautiful countries of world. And balochistan is biggest asset of pakistan. Quetta is very beautiful city, no one can deny it.


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Proud to bePakistani.. Pakistan zindabad..... Balochistan zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> Guess the place?


We faujis call it Sleeping Beauty, the only pretty thing a YO would see while Infantry School is butchering him


----------



## janon

Pakistani shaheens said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the ethnicity of this child? Hazara?


----------



## Xeric

janon said:


> What's the ethnicity of this child? Hazara?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Alamdar road
.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................ Then Bruce Road, Now Jinnah Road ...........

...



..

Staff College, Quetta - c.1920s.








.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................................................
Carpet Wala - Quetta,
..













..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hollywood movie sets ---- no no this is Quetta in 30s


Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sunset view at Alamdar road. Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Fort , Hannah Lake




















__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khojak Tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Colourful traditional caps for sale at a bazaar in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bruce Road, 1918

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: Soraj Ganj Bazar QUETTA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

For the First Time Ever, Balochistan and Quetta City in 4K! Amazing!


----------



## ghazi52

*

Parliment building of Quetta*








*Civil Secretariat of Govt, Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Airport road , Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Football in Quetta...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Empire Theatre - c.1900-20's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Beautiful Balochistan - Beautiful Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A home in Quetta 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Roads of Balochistan Benefitting People, Documentary


----------



## ghazi52

“Quetta is like a dry fruit”






Aerial view of Quetta Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta in winter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafa51

Wow , So Beautiful , I am gonna big Fan Of Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Colours of Quetta.

Quetta City, Ariel View

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Wonderful Video


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A street in Quetta






Muslim Bagh, Quetta





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta and Surrounds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hannah Lake, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Quetta Nights




Skydiving




Near Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lorelai-Quetta Road





___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Cantt




Suburbs




Millinium Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Only got one chance to visit Quetta so far. It was an amazing experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta cantonment in 1889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport Road,Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

*
Meezan Chowk* 1920s, before the 1935 earthquake.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Sunset









Murals along Airport Road, Quetta


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta in Haze.

Orientation:.............:*
Left: Taktau Peak, Centre: Zarghun Range, Right: Koh-e- Murdar.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Degari- Sor Coal Mines east of Quetta.*


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Today


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BALUCHISTAN CULTURAL DAY WAS CELEBRATED ACROSS PAKISTAN THIS WEEK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RCD Highway N-25 near Quetta , Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Sunset at Hudda Killi Arbaban, Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan Medical Complex during the recent snow spell (March 2019)






_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Airport road Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

Kolpur Bypass, N-65 National Highway (Quetta-Sibi) Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Hanna Lake , Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta City, 12-01-2020





..


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> Quetta City, 12-01-2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Can anyone from Quetta shed light if the main shahrah get cleaned after snowfall , how do you drive to work in such a scenario.


----------



## krash

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Can anyone from Quetta shed light if the main shahrah get cleaned after snowfall , how do you drive to work in such a scenario.



That's not that bad actually. Doubt they use winter or all-season tires there but you could just drive slow and careful. Give it a few hours of regular traffic and the snow will be gone. They probably clean it though.

Edit:

They do indeed clean it. From this year.






https://www.geo.tv/latest/267085-em...s-death-toll-from-heavy-snowfall-rises-to-ten


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216741403180634112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Before and After snow pictures of PCB cricket ground Buitems University Quetta


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Snowfall 2020

PC: Hydaspes Lightbox


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta , Balochistan


----------

